# Specialized sirrus wheel upgrade??



## David_widnes (24 Apr 2011)

Hello ,

Ive recently bought a specialized sirrus elite and have had a few problems with the rear wheel i.e after my first decent ride 50 mile ride the rear wheel was out of true.
Ive been told by various people that as im 17+ stone it is a common problem and i need to upgrade the wheels, fitted at the moment are Alex AS-14 and would be very grateful of any advice with regards this problem


----------



## funnymummy (24 Apr 2011)

Hi David, I have just bought the same bike, did a 60+ miler on her last week, and about another 20 odd miles toodling round I'm a bit lighter then you - but not much!
I've had no problems yet, and I wasn't aware of this problem - Cheers for warning me LOL! 
And I hope someone ewlse on here can offer you thre advice you need


----------



## Hicky (4 May 2011)

I've got a 2010 sirius, had alexrim500s on it and for the first few months they were going out of true too often.
I'm 12.5 stone, the cassette also wobbled like mad.
In the end after going out of true within three days the shop exchanged them under warranty for rs10's.....I've used them since roughtly oct last year throughout winter and not had a problem.


----------



## Moodyman (4 May 2011)

You say you bought the bike recently...asssuming it's new, this is normal as they're machine built wheels and they bed in after the first couple hundred miles.

Your local shop should be able to true them as part of the free check up.

Failing this, you should consider some handbuilt wheels in 32/36 spokes from an experienced wheel builder.


----------



## Goldie (4 May 2011)

Hi David,

As moodyman says, if you definitely need new wheels, I'd go for handbuilt and conseult a specialist wheelbuilder - this should get you a bulletproof pair that are tailored to you and the kind of riding you do. You might want to have a quick blast up the M6 to Hewitt's in Leyland http://www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/index.php?page=wheels - they have an excellent reputation as wheelbuilders.


----------

